# Pan 17 months



## Liesje

SG Pantalaimon vom Geistwasser, 17 months. He's currently in that phase where he is as tall as he's going to be but still a thin puppy  I hope the picture does his coat justice, he has such a nice coat right now and he's fluffier than my show line.

stack









face


----------



## JakodaCD OA

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous))


----------



## Lilie

Yum..Yum..I want one! Lovely!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Very, very handsome boy!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Very handsome boy indeed!


----------



## RocketDog

I think he needs a vacation in Washington state!!! :winkwink:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Im so in love with Pan!!!
Stunning & beautiful!


----------



## jennyp

Wow! He's absolutely stunning!


----------



## lhczth

Very nicely pigmented young male with ok withers, nice topline, good placement of a croup that must be longer. Good angulation in front though his upper arm needs to be longer. Good angulation in the rear. His color is gorgeous.


----------



## istie

He is gorgeous! Love love love his face


----------



## TankGrrl66

He is just STUNNING! I hope to have such a good looking GSD one day as you have there! 

He has a very balanced and harmonious look to him, his body is just one smooth piece. He is going to be even more stunning as he fills out


----------



## Wolfgeist

So gorgeous!!! Teach me how to stack, darnit!


----------



## lorihd

quite the looker very handsome!


----------



## Liesje

That was one of the better stacks I've gotten by myself but I'm still not totally happy with it. I can't wait to get him in a good show with a decent photographer! At home I just set a toy at eye level about 20 feet in front of him and slightly to his left, tell him to stay, and take the picture.


----------



## Lialla

Stunning! So handsome, he is just perfect!


----------



## lhczth

It can be tough by one's self.


----------



## robk

I love how nice his top line is!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

He seems very balanced to me, I like that a lot!

He is stunning, definitely a favorite of mine (well, so is Nikon!).


----------



## LaRen616

He is stunning!

My idea of the perfect GSD.:wub:


----------



## Rua

Wow - he is truly stunning. Love the one with snow on his face. And his coat is gorgeous.


----------



## MicheleMarie

i LOVED pan ever since he was a puppy. He is SO beautiful. I feel like my pup is stuck in the same stage at 13 months. May I ask how much Pan weighs?


----------



## Magnolia

:wub: The picture of his face with the snow on it makes him look soooo intimidating!


----------



## Liesje

MicheleMarie said:


> i LOVED pan ever since he was a puppy. He is SO beautiful. I feel like my pup is stuck in the same stage at 13 months. May I ask how much Pan weighs?


About 71lbs


----------



## GSD07

Wow, Lies, what a gorgeous gorgeous dog! I really like him!


----------



## _Crystal_

He's so handsome! I just want to take him home!


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Where's that LIKE button?


----------



## TankGrrl66

I may have already posted in this thread, bu OMG he is just stunning.

I WANT ONE.


----------

